# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°38 est sorti !

## Dandu

Ce numéro de Canard PC Hardware a été fini dans la douleur, et pour vous ! Doc Teraboule a en effet passé son week-end (et le début de son lundi) à décortiquer les dernières cartes graphiques de chez Nvidia, les GeForce RTX 2080 et 2080 Ti. Vous trouverez donc une bonne dizaine de pages qui vous montreront ce que Turing, la nouvelle architecture, a dans le ventre. 

Nous vous avons aussi préparé d'autres dossiers sur des sujets d'actualités, comme les assistants vocaux. Connaissez-vous Siri, Alexa ou Google ? En tout cas, eux vous connaissent très bien, même s'ils ressemblent parfois au Schtroumpf bêta. Comme Noël approche, nous vous avons aussi concocté un dossier sur les ordinateurs portables, pour bien choisir et de pas tomber dans les (nombreux) pièges du marketing pour vous vendre une machine qui ne vous conviendra pas. Faut-il se tourner vers un PC portable de joueurs ? Les appareils à moins de 300 € valent-ils le coup ? Nous répondrons à toutes vos questions dans le dossier. Comme nous savons que vous appréciez le matériel, le magazine contient aussi un gros comparatif sur un sujet rarement traité : les contrôleurs et les chipsets des cartes mères. Si vous vous êtes toujours demandé quel contrôleur offre les meilleures performances en USB 3.1 Gen. 2, ce dossier est pour vous ! Plus largement, nous avons comparé des dizaines de cartes mères et testé la majorité des contrôleurs du marché pour comparer les performances sur l'USB, le SATA, l'Ethernet et l'audio. Maintenant, vous saurez enfin quelle carte mère choisir ! Pour les amateurs de processeurs AMD, nous nous sommes aussi procuré les nouveaux Ryzen "Threadripper", avec leurs 32 coeurs. 

Dans les autres pages du magazine, vous trouverez un dossier sur les évolutions des disques durs (spoiler : ils visent surtout les data center) et plusieurs tests : une souris verticale, plusieurs SSD externes et internes - nous vous proposons même un test du Crucial BX500 -  ou un eGPU. Nous abordons aussi le passé des casques de réalité virtuelle, car les écrans n'affichaient pas vraiment de la HD il y a quelques années et ressemblaient plus à un accessoire de torture qu'à un périphérique de jeux. Vous trouverez aussi un dossier sur les claviers et les souris les plus étonnants ainsi qu'un comparatif qui vous permettra de faire un choix entre le ZIP 100 et le LS 120 pour remplacer les disquettes. Enfin, nos rubriques habituelles restent bien évidemment présentes : vous pourrez profiter des achats idiots de Doc TB sur les plateformes de crowdfunding.

----------


## moimadmax

Dans le dossier des Ordi portable, dans les bas de gammes, il aurait été intéressant de parler de Linux car pour ce type de portable en général c'est pour de la bureautique/Surf. Du coup un environnement Linux peut se justifier pour ne pas tout exploser à la première mise à jour. 
Car c'est justement ce que je cherche en ce moment, un petit portable pas cher pour utilisation occasionnelle. 
J'ai récemment acheté un Beelink S2 (Intel N4100, 4Go de ram, 64Go eMMC) et franchement sous Ubuntu ça passe bien et je suis assez confiant quand au fait que cela va perdurer au fil des mises à jour. 
Bon j'ai encore la patience d'utiliser un netbook Mini311c (sous une debian minimaliste) donc je dois être un cas à part. Mais je dois le changer car je devient limité avec son processeur 32bits. Et ça rame quand même méchamment sur internet.

----------


## R_K

Dans les pages des benchmarks pour les geforce rtx, vous n'avez pas testé les nouvelles geforce 2080?^^ D'après ce qui est écrit dans le texte sous le titre, celles que vous n'avez eu que très tardivement. Surement une faute de frappe  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

Rest In Pepperoni Doc TB  :Emo:

----------


## Praetor

> Rest In Pepperoni Doc TB


Han! Lui aussi!  ::o: 

Bon courage Dandu, les exigences envers toi sont très hautes.

----------

